# Tape weighing sheep



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi  
I've found some measurements and weights for tape weighing dairy goats, as I have dairy sheep I was wondering if I could use the same measurements? I know that wool could skew it a bit, but just for a rough guide? This is what they say: 
Inches Pounds
11..............6
15..............12
17..............19
22..............39
28..............78
32..............101
34..............120
37..............150
39..............170
42..............200
I could buy a dairy goat weigh tape with the weights written on it or just use my dressmaking measure. Failing that how can I get an semi-accurate weight without spending $1000s?
Sheepy


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"I know that wool could skew it a bit, but just for a rough guide?"

I think the wool would skew it a lot. Would work pretty well for hair sheep though, even though hair sheep put on a good deal of fiber.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

According to storeys guide to raising sheep you can use a tape measure and an equation. I tried it, seemed alright.

measure all the way around the sheeps body just behind the front legs (girth) this is measurement C

Measure the length of the body from the point of the shoulder to the point of the rump (diagonal across and upward on body) This is measurement AB

multiply (C * C * AB) then divide by 300

if you want I can try to scan image and post, just don't tell.


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

No need to try and scan-I own the book! I just have to find it..............I was mainly planning on using it on sheep with less than 3 months wool-if I pulled it snug I don't think it would be too far out.
Sheepy


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

How often a year do you need to know weight?? I need to know for Registration. Learn to body score, and if necessary weight tape after shearing.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> How often a year do you need to know weight?? I need to know for Registration. Learn to body score, and if necessary weight tape after shearing.


Knowing weights helps when calculating antibiotic and deworming dosages.

We weigh our flock once a year in July at which time they are in 3/4 fleece. Admittedly we have a livestock scale (bought used for $200). It is surprising how much their weights vary from year to year depending upon the condition of the pastures and whether we've had to supplement due to drought.

If I had a weight tape, as Yucca Flats Ranch suggested, I'd calculate their measurement just after shearing so that you'd get the most accurate weight. Or if you shear just prior to lambing season, you could measure them when they are in the mothering pens and are no longer carrying extra girth due to the lamb(s) but haven't been pulled down in condition by lactation.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Worming - ah yes. Well we have shifted to using DE mixed in with their feed and some added to their water and have wormed only 1 ewe in the last year and 1/2. Famacha says they are all doing great - body score agrees. 

For worming I would err slightly on the heavy side as the ranges for the amounts of wormers are estimates (i.e. between 1cc per 11 pounds of body weight). When you look at the package they say they tested it to be safe to up to 4 times the recommended dosage. I have been around my sheep to know within 20 lbs of their actual weight at most any time, except maybe when they are in full wool. Then I would worm to their last actual weight plus a little more. I doubt you will see me worming to say 14.72 cc for a 162 pound sheep. More likely I am going to charge the syringe with 18 cc to help account for the amount of wormer that gets wasted on the ground in the process.


----------

